# The appeal of a villain like Gordon Gekko to young men



## ChristianTrader (Oct 15, 2010)

Wall Street's favorite villain, Gordon Gekko, is back in the long awaited sequel, but is he vilified enough, and what are the alternatives?

Joan Frawley Desmond | Headline Bistro


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2010)

Gekko was supposed to be the villain?


----------



## Herald (Oct 16, 2010)

Gekko was "a" villain but not the chief villain. The chief villain was the head of the investment house that was brought down at the end. Still, Gekko showed that a reprobate character can be disguised but never truly changed. Apart from Christ, of course.


----------

